# Need help



## Me2005 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thinking about custom rims for my 2003 350Z. Any suggestions? Pls....  
http://www.bigcustomwheels.com/sim_car_view.jsp?carId=107&vehiclemake=Nissan&vehiclemodel=350Z


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Me2005 said:


> Thinking about custom rims for my 2003 350Z. Any suggestions? Pls....
> http://www.bigcustomwheels.com/sim_car_view.jsp?carId=107&vehiclemake=Nissan&vehiclemodel=350Z


Iforged!!  or Volk GT-7's


----------



## maximZ (Dec 9, 2004)

I dig the 1st or 3rd rim in the Gray/Black section. Those look nice with the dark tint.


----------



## Brandon711 (Dec 17, 2004)

Me2005 said:


> Thinking about custom rims for my 2003 350Z. Any suggestions? Pls....
> http://www.bigcustomwheels.com/sim_car_view.jsp?carId=107&vehiclemake=Nissan&vehiclemodel=350Z


I'd go with SSR's professors (that's what I got on my pikes peak white) or Volks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

personally, i dont like any of the wheels on that site...go with some volks or SSR's


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Me2005 said:


> Thinking about custom rims for my 2003 350Z. Any suggestions? Pls....
> http://www.bigcustomwheels.com/sim_car_view.jsp?carId=107&vehiclemake=Nissan&vehiclemodel=350Z


All of those rims look like truck rims.


----------



## Me2005 (Jan 4, 2005)

I like this one:
http://www.bigcustomwheels.com/wheel_view.jsp?brand=VCT&model=Luciano BL
black whith chrome lips - hit of SEMA show.


----------



## Brandon711 (Dec 17, 2004)

Me2005 said:


> I like this one:
> http://www.bigcustomwheels.com/wheel_view.jsp?brand=VCT&model=Luciano BL
> black whith chrome lips - hit of SEMA show.


Only problem with those, is those are rims for a truck and the smallest size they come in are 20's. Make sure when you're looking they come available in the bolt pattern 114.3/5, and I'd even suggest nothing bigger than 19" because of rolling mass, unless you don't really care about performance on the car, personally I think even 19's are too big. A good website to look at for rims I guess is www.tirerack.com, those would have rims more suited for a z.


----------



## Me2005 (Jan 4, 2005)

Brandon711 said:


> www.tirerack.com, those would have rims more suited for a z.


Thanks, but www.bigcustomwheels.com more comfortable for me and cheaply (for the same wheels)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you bought a performance car (and a kick ass one at that!) please dont buy heavy ugly wheels for it. you are throwing your money down the drain by doing that.





































these are my fav.









if you buy heavy "full spoked" wheels your car WILL feel slower, if you buy a wheel like this, a lite racing design your car will be the same. also you bought an expecive car you arnt alowd to buy cheap wheels 
350z racing wheel page


----------



## cra Z (Jan 23, 2005)

you might want to consider getting something in a staggered fitment. (wider in the back). dont know what your price range is, most staggered wheels are multi piece, which makes em fairly expensive, but some companies like axis and tsw make single piece staggered set ups that look dope and are alot more affordable. my cars lowered and has 10.5 inch wide wheels in the back. looks cool, and doesn't rub at all.

heres a pic

http://www.leded.com/350z_4.jpg


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

cra Z said:


> you might want to consider getting something in a staggered fitment. (wider in the back). dont know what your price range is, most staggered wheels are multi piece, which makes em fairly expensive, but some companies like axis and tsw make single piece staggered set ups that look dope and are alot more affordable. my cars lowered and has 10.5 inch wide wheels in the back. looks cool, and doesn't rub at all.
> 
> heres a pic
> 
> http://www.leded.com/350z_4.jpg


That does look pretty sweet, :thumbup: .


----------

